
BuyYourFriendADrink.com - (NYC area only currently) - danielha
http://webware.com/8301-1_109-9711121-2.html?tag=blog
======
Alex3917
Ahh. So the goal of the site is to turn a three-martini lunch with friends or
clients into an evening of drinking alone. Excellent.

But in all seriousness, it does seem like a solution in search of a problem.
Kind of cool though as a unique gift, but once it loses its uniqueness then
it's done.

